# [nvidia] GT 240, PCI-E issues, the Universe and Everything

## Qrntz

Hello fellow Gentoo users,

after the recent upgrade to gentoo-sources-3.2.6 and nvidia-drivers-295.20-r1 my Nvidia GT 240 refuses to work normally.

My problem is almost verbatim to this one, with some additional quirks:

 it does not happen randomly, it happens every time I boot up now

 I had this way earlier and I used to fix it by adding «pcie_aspm=off» to my kernel parameter line

 neither «noapm» nor «pci=bios» (that fixed it for the Arch user) work, with the latter additionally getting me a «kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown block(0,0)»

The exact error is

```

Feb 25 14:11:52 localhost kernel: [   28.736827] nvidia 0000:01:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

Feb 25 14:11:52 localhost kernel: [   28.736832] vgaarb: device changed decodes: PCI:0000:01:00.0,olddecodes=none,decodes=none:owns=io+mem

Feb 25 14:11:52 localhost kernel: [   28.736859] NVRM: The NVIDIA GPU 0000:01:00.0 (PCI ID: 10de:0ca3) installed

Feb 25 14:11:52 localhost kernel: [   28.736860] NVRM: in this system is not supported by the 295.20 NVIDIA Linux

Feb 25 14:11:52 localhost kernel: [   28.736861] NVRM: graphics driver release.  Please see 'Appendix A -

Feb 25 14:11:52 localhost kernel: [   28.736862] NVRM: Supported NVIDIA GPU Products' in this release's README,

Feb 25 14:11:52 localhost kernel: [   28.736863] NVRM: available on the Linux graphics driver download page at

Feb 25 14:11:52 localhost kernel: [   28.736864] NVRM: www.nvidia.com.

Feb 25 14:11:52 localhost kernel: [   28.736870] nvidia 0000:01:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

Feb 25 14:11:52 localhost kernel: [   28.736876] nvidia: probe of 0000:01:00.0 failed with error -1

Feb 25 14:11:52 localhost kernel: [   28.736893] NVRM: The NVIDIA probe routine failed for 1 device(s).

Feb 25 14:11:52 localhost kernel: [   28.736895] NVRM: None of the NVIDIA graphics adapters were initialized!

Feb 25 14:11:52 localhost kdm[2137]: X server died during startup

Feb 25 14:11:52 localhost kdm[2137]: X server for display :0 cannot be started, session disabled

```

The kprint that happens earlier and corellates with whether this error appears or not is

```

Feb 25 14:34:34 localhost kernel: [    0.130604] pci 0000:00:1f.0: ICH7 LPC Generic IO decode 1 PIO at 0680 (mask 007f)

```

It is also notable that if I kexec my kernel with the same parameters from an already running one, the problem doesn't manifest.

My current kernel parameter line is

```

kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/sda3 noapm pcie_aspm=off video=uvesafb:1680x1050-32,mtrr:3,ywrap

```

and the one I used earlier without problems was the same without «noapm».

The latest version that used to work fine with just «pcie_aspm=off» is nvidia-drivers-290.10-r1

I can provide any additional info at request.

Any answer heavily appreciated.  :Smile: 

----------

## qubix

what are the recommended kernels for this particular nvidia driver? Maybe this one is a bit too new...

What does lscpi tell after booting?

----------

## Qrntz

 *qubix wrote:*   

> what are the recommended kernels for this particular nvidia driver? Maybe this one is a bit too new...

 

It should support anything newer than 2.4.7 and the changelog doesn't seem to include anything relevant.

Besides, I just tried downgrading to 290.10-r2, and it doesn't work either, which hints me at the possibility this is more likely to be a kernel issue. Still, not something I would expect after just an update. I'll try to check all the options again (manual compilation, no genkernel here), but the fact it used to work somewhat fine just a few days ago without any quirks drives me mad.

 *qubix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> What does lscpi tell after booting?

 

```
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 0ca3 (rev a2)
```

I grepped the dmesg output once more, just to make sure, and actually, my bad. The «LPC generic IO decode» message does appear in the course of normal boot (when I get a framebuffer and the driver loads successfully), but there is never a few second pause on it like it is with the broken boot process (when I don't get anything except a rant from nvidia).

Actually, here are my dmesg logs, the first one from the usual first boot (pause on the IO decode message, no framebuffer, no nvidia driver loaded) and the second one, that happens when I kexec my kernel from the running first one to get a working system. As you can see, PCI debug messages are turned on.

----------

## Qrntz

Sorry to bump my own thread, but I think I found something that can (hopefully) be of interest to anyone considering helping me.

Basically I just went through both of the dmesg logs and compared them line-by-line. The sections that seem particularly relevant to me follow.

This section looks that way in the failed boot log:

```

fail.log

---

Feb 27 18:50:44 localhost kernel: [    0.164153] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12)

Feb 27 18:50:44 localhost kernel: [    0.165030] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 *9 10 11 12)

Feb 27 18:50:44 localhost kernel: [    0.165296] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12)

Feb 27 18:50:44 localhost kernel: [    0.165561] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12)

Feb 27 18:50:44 localhost kernel: [    0.165827] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12) *0, disabled.

Feb 27 18:50:44 localhost kernel: [    0.166164] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12)

Feb 27 18:50:44 localhost kernel: [    0.166432] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12)

Feb 27 18:50:44 localhost kernel: [    0.166696] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 *10 11 12)

```

but as you can see, something different happens on successful boot:

```

success.log

---

Feb 27 19:02:40 localhost kernel: [    0.140157] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12) *0, disabled.

Feb 27 19:02:40 localhost kernel: [    0.141600] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12) *0, disabled.

Feb 27 19:02:40 localhost kernel: [    0.142305] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12) *0, disabled.

Feb 27 19:02:40 localhost kernel: [    0.143287] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12) *0, disabled.

Feb 27 19:02:40 localhost kernel: [    0.144283] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12) *0, disabled.

Feb 27 19:02:40 localhost kernel: [    0.145053] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12) *0, disabled.

Feb 27 19:02:40 localhost kernel: [    0.146032] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12) *0, disabled.

Feb 27 19:02:40 localhost kernel: [    0.147030] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12) *0, disabled.

```

I am not quite sure what does this mean, I just noticed the obvious difference. Hope some kind kernel hacker would explain this to me a bit.

Anyway, this seems relevant as well:

```

fail.log

---

Feb 27 18:50:44 localhost kernel: [    0.170031] pci 0000:00:1d.0: BAR 4: reserving [io  0x4080-0x409f flags 0x40101] (d=0, p=0)

Feb 27 18:50:44 localhost kernel: [    0.170036] pci 0000:00:1d.1: BAR 4: reserving [io  0x4060-0x407f flags 0x40101] (d=0, p=0)

Feb 27 18:50:44 localhost kernel: [    0.170041] pci 0000:00:1d.2: BAR 4: reserving [io  0x4040-0x405f flags 0x40101] (d=0, p=0)

Feb 27 18:50:44 localhost kernel: [    0.170045] pci 0000:00:1d.3: BAR 4: reserving [io  0x4020-0x403f flags 0x40101] (d=0, p=0)

Feb 27 18:50:44 localhost kernel: [    0.170050] pci 0000:00:1d.7: BAR 0: reserving [mem 0xa1300400-0xa13007ff flags 0x40200] (d=0, p=0)

Feb 27 18:50:44 localhost kernel: [    0.170059] pci 0000:00:1f.1: BAR 0: reserving [io  0x01f0-0x01f7 flags 0x110] (d=0, p=0)

Feb 27 18:50:44 localhost kernel: [    0.170062] pci 0000:00:1f.1: BAR 1: reserving [io  0x03f6 flags 0x110] (d=0, p=0)

Feb 27 18:50:44 localhost kernel: [    0.170065] pci 0000:00:1f.1: BAR 2: reserving [io  0x0170-0x0177 flags 0x110] (d=0, p=0)

Feb 27 18:50:44 localhost kernel: [    0.170068] pci 0000:00:1f.1: BAR 3: reserving [io  0x0376 flags 0x110] (d=0, p=0)

Feb 27 18:50:44 localhost kernel: [    0.170071] pci 0000:00:1f.1: BAR 4: reserving [io  0x40b0-0x40bf flags 0x40101] (d=0, p=0)

Feb 27 18:50:44 localhost kernel: [    0.170076] pci 0000:00:1f.2: BAR 0: reserving [io  0x40c8-0x40cf flags 0x40101] (d=0, p=0)

Feb 27 18:50:44 localhost kernel: [    0.170079] pci 0000:00:1f.2: BAR 1: reserving [io  0x40e4-0x40e7 flags 0x40101] (d=0, p=0)

Feb 27 18:50:44 localhost kernel: [    0.170082] pci 0000:00:1f.2: BAR 2: reserving [io  0x40c0-0x40c7 flags 0x40101] (d=0, p=0)

Feb 27 18:50:44 localhost kernel: [    0.170085] pci 0000:00:1f.2: BAR 3: reserving [io  0x40e0-0x40e3 flags 0x40101] (d=0, p=0)

Feb 27 18:50:44 localhost kernel: [    0.170089] pci 0000:00:1f.2: BAR 4: reserving [io  0x40a0-0x40af flags 0x40101] (d=0, p=0)

Feb 27 18:50:44 localhost kernel: [    0.170092] pci 0000:00:1f.2: BAR 5: reserving [mem 0xa1300000-0xa13003ff flags 0x40200] (d=0, p=0)

Feb 27 18:50:44 localhost kernel: [    0.170097] pci 0000:00:1f.3: BAR 4: reserving [io  0x4000-0x401f flags 0x40101] (d=0, p=0)

Feb 27 18:50:44 localhost kernel: [    0.170101] pci 0000:01:00.0: BAR 0: reserving [mem 0xa0000000-0xa0ffffff flags 0x40200] (d=0, p=0)

Feb 27 18:50:44 localhost kernel: [    0.170105] pci 0000:01:00.0: BAR 1: reserving [mem 0x80000000-0x8fffffff flags 0x14220c] (d=0, p=0)

Feb 27 18:50:44 localhost kernel: [    0.170108] pci 0000:01:00.0: BAR 3: reserving [mem 0x90000000-0x91ffffff flags 0x14220c] (d=0, p=0)

Feb 27 18:50:44 localhost kernel: [    0.170112] pci 0000:01:00.0: BAR 5: reserving [io  0x3000-0x307f flags 0x40101] (d=0, p=0)

Feb 27 18:50:44 localhost kernel: [    0.170116] pci 0000:01:00.1: BAR 0: reserving [mem 0xa1000000-0xa1003fff flags 0x40200] (d=0, p=0)

Feb 27 18:50:44 localhost kernel: [    0.170122] pci 0000:04:00.0: BAR 0: reserving [mem 0xa1200000-0xa121ffff flags 0x40200] (d=0, p=0)

Feb 27 18:50:44 localhost kernel: [    0.170125] pci 0000:04:00.0: BAR 2: reserving [io  0x2000-0x201f flags 0x40101] (d=0, p=0)

Feb 27 18:50:44 localhost kernel: [    0.170130] pci 0000:05:01.0: BAR 0: reserving [io  0x1100-0x111f flags 0x40101] (d=0, p=0)

Feb 27 18:50:44 localhost kernel: [    0.170135] pci 0000:05:01.1: BAR 0: reserving [io  0x1120-0x1127 flags 0x40101] (d=0, p=0)

Feb 27 18:50:44 localhost kernel: [    0.170140] pci 0000:05:01.2: BAR 0: reserving [mem 0xa1114000-0xa11147ff flags 0x40200] (d=0, p=0)

Feb 27 18:50:44 localhost kernel: [    0.170143] pci 0000:05:01.2: BAR 1: reserving [mem 0xa1110000-0xa1113fff flags 0x40200] (d=0, p=0)

```

and

```

success.log

---

Feb 27 19:02:40 localhost kernel: [    0.157864] pci 0000:00:1d.0: BAR 4: reserving [io  0x4080-0x409f flags 0x40101] (d=0, p=0)

Feb 27 19:02:40 localhost kernel: [    0.157869] pci 0000:00:1d.1: BAR 4: reserving [io  0x4060-0x407f flags 0x40101] (d=0, p=0)

Feb 27 19:02:40 localhost kernel: [    0.157874] pci 0000:00:1d.2: BAR 4: reserving [io  0x4040-0x405f flags 0x40101] (d=0, p=0)

Feb 27 19:02:40 localhost kernel: [    0.157878] pci 0000:00:1d.3: BAR 4: reserving [io  0x4020-0x403f flags 0x40101] (d=0, p=0)

Feb 27 19:02:40 localhost kernel: [    0.157883] pci 0000:00:1d.7: BAR 0: reserving [mem 0xa1300400-0xa13007ff flags 0x40200] (d=0, p=0)

Feb 27 19:02:40 localhost kernel: [    0.157891] pci 0000:00:1f.1: BAR 0: reserving [io  0x01f0-0x01f7 flags 0x110] (d=0, p=0)

Feb 27 19:02:40 localhost kernel: [    0.157894] pci 0000:00:1f.1: BAR 1: reserving [io  0x03f6 flags 0x110] (d=0, p=0)

Feb 27 19:02:40 localhost kernel: [    0.157898] pci 0000:00:1f.1: BAR 2: reserving [io  0x0170-0x0177 flags 0x110] (d=0, p=0)

Feb 27 19:02:40 localhost kernel: [    0.157901] pci 0000:00:1f.1: BAR 3: reserving [io  0x0376 flags 0x110] (d=0, p=0)

Feb 27 19:02:40 localhost kernel: [    0.157904] pci 0000:00:1f.1: BAR 4: reserving [io  0x40b0-0x40bf flags 0x40101] (d=0, p=0)

Feb 27 19:02:40 localhost kernel: [    0.157908] pci 0000:00:1f.2: BAR 0: reserving [io  0x40c8-0x40cf flags 0x40101] (d=0, p=0)

Feb 27 19:02:40 localhost kernel: [    0.157911] pci 0000:00:1f.2: BAR 1: reserving [io  0x40e4-0x40e7 flags 0x40101] (d=0, p=0)

Feb 27 19:02:40 localhost kernel: [    0.157915] pci 0000:00:1f.2: BAR 2: reserving [io  0x40c0-0x40c7 flags 0x40101] (d=0, p=0)

Feb 27 19:02:40 localhost kernel: [    0.157918] pci 0000:00:1f.2: BAR 3: reserving [io  0x40e0-0x40e3 flags 0x40101] (d=0, p=0)

Feb 27 19:02:40 localhost kernel: [    0.157921] pci 0000:00:1f.2: BAR 4: reserving [io  0x40a0-0x40af flags 0x40101] (d=0, p=0)

Feb 27 19:02:40 localhost kernel: [    0.157924] pci 0000:00:1f.2: BAR 5: reserving [mem 0xa1300000-0xa13003ff flags 0x40200] (d=0, p=0)

Feb 27 19:02:40 localhost kernel: [    0.157929] pci 0000:00:1f.3: BAR 4: reserving [io  0x4000-0x401f flags 0x40101] (d=0, p=0)

Feb 27 19:02:40 localhost kernel: [    0.157938] pci 0000:04:00.0: BAR 0: reserving [mem 0xa1200000-0xa121ffff flags 0x40200] (d=0, p=0)

Feb 27 19:02:40 localhost kernel: [    0.157941] pci 0000:04:00.0: BAR 2: reserving [io  0x2000-0x201f flags 0x40101] (d=0, p=0)

Feb 27 19:02:40 localhost kernel: [    0.157946] pci 0000:05:01.0: BAR 0: reserving [io  0x1100-0x111f flags 0x40101] (d=0, p=0)

Feb 27 19:02:40 localhost kernel: [    0.157951] pci 0000:05:01.1: BAR 0: reserving [io  0x1120-0x1127 flags 0x40101] (d=0, p=0)

Feb 27 19:02:40 localhost kernel: [    0.157956] pci 0000:05:01.2: BAR 0: reserving [mem 0xa1114000-0xa11147ff flags 0x40200] (d=0, p=0)

Feb 27 19:02:40 localhost kernel: [    0.157959] pci 0000:05:01.2: BAR 1: reserving [mem 0xa1110000-0xa1113fff flags 0x40200] (d=0, p=0)

```

What's notable here is that on «successful» boot nothing gets allocated conforming to the GPU's basic address registers (its bus address is 0000:01:00.0).

But here it seems that the graphics card's BARs had the required resources already allocated.

```

success.log

---

Feb 27 19:02:40 localhost kernel: [    0.167955] pnp 00:01: disabling [mem 0x000c0000-0x000dffff] because it overlaps 0000:01:00.0 BAR 0 [mem 0x00000000-0x00ffffff]

Feb 27 19:02:40 localhost kernel: [    0.168451] pnp 00:01: disabling [mem 0x000e0000-0x000fffff] because it overlaps 0000:01:00.0 BAR 0 [mem 0x00000000-0x00ffffff]

Feb 27 19:02:40 localhost kernel: [    0.168941] pnp 00:01: disabling [mem 0x000c0000-0x000dffff disabled] because it overlaps 0000:01:00.0 BAR 1 [mem 0x00000000-0x0fffffff 64bit pref]

Feb 27 19:02:40 localhost kernel: [    0.169437] pnp 00:01: disabling [mem 0x000e0000-0x000fffff disabled] because it overlaps 0000:01:00.0 BAR 1 [mem 0x00000000-0x0fffffff 64bit pref]

Feb 27 19:02:40 localhost kernel: [    0.169927] pnp 00:01: disabling [mem 0x000c0000-0x000dffff disabled] because it overlaps 0000:01:00.0 BAR 3 [mem 0x00000000-0x01ffffff 64bit pref]

Feb 27 19:02:40 localhost kernel: [    0.170425] pnp 00:01: disabling [mem 0x000e0000-0x000fffff disabled] because it overlaps 0000:01:00.0 BAR 3 [mem 0x00000000-0x01ffffff 64bit pref]

Feb 27 19:02:40 localhost kernel: [    0.170965] system 00:01: [io  0x0779-0x0780] has been reserved

Feb 27 19:02:40 localhost kernel: [    0.171232] system 00:01: [mem 0xf0000000-0xf3ffffff] has been reserved

Feb 27 19:02:40 localhost kernel: [    0.171493] system 00:01: [mem 0xfed13000-0xfed13fff] has been reserved

Feb 27 19:02:40 localhost kernel: [    0.171755] system 00:01: [mem 0xfed14000-0xfed17fff] has been reserved

Feb 27 19:02:40 localhost kernel: [    0.172021] system 00:01: [mem 0xfed18000-0xfed18fff] has been reserved

Feb 27 19:02:40 localhost kernel: [    0.172283] system 00:01: [mem 0xfed19000-0xfed19fff] has been reserved

Feb 27 19:02:40 localhost kernel: [    0.172545] system 00:01: [mem 0xfed1c000-0xfed1ffff] has been reserved

Feb 27 19:02:40 localhost kernel: [    0.172806] system 00:01: [mem 0xfed20000-0xfed9ffff] has been reserved

```

Also note this message that follows:

```

success.log

---

Feb 27 19:02:40 localhost kernel: [    0.173485] pnp 00:06: disabling [io  0x0010-0x001f] because it overlaps 0000:01:00.0 BAR 5 [io  0x0000-0x007f]

Feb 27 19:02:40 localhost kernel: [    0.173972] pnp 00:06: disabling [io  0x0072-0x0073] because it overlaps 0000:01:00.0 BAR 5 [io  0x0000-0x007f]

```

While during the fail boot process this doesn't manifest, but some areas are left unreserved.

```

fail.log

---

Feb 27 18:50:44 localhost kernel: [    0.178528] system 00:01: [io  0x0779-0x0780] has been reserved

Feb 27 18:50:44 localhost kernel: [    0.178575] system 00:01: [mem 0xf0000000-0xf3ffffff] has been reserved

Feb 27 18:50:44 localhost kernel: [    0.178621] system 00:01: [mem 0xfed13000-0xfed13fff] has been reserved

Feb 27 18:50:44 localhost kernel: [    0.178666] system 00:01: [mem 0xfed14000-0xfed17fff] has been reserved

Feb 27 18:50:44 localhost kernel: [    0.178712] system 00:01: [mem 0xfed18000-0xfed18fff] has been reserved

Feb 27 18:50:44 localhost kernel: [    0.178757] system 00:01: [mem 0xfed19000-0xfed19fff] has been reserved

Feb 27 18:50:44 localhost kernel: [    0.178803] system 00:01: [mem 0xfed1c000-0xfed1ffff] has been reserved

Feb 27 18:50:44 localhost kernel: [    0.178848] system 00:01: [mem 0xfed20000-0xfed9ffff] has been reserved

Feb 27 18:50:44 localhost kernel: [    0.178894] system 00:01: [mem 0x000c0000-0x000dffff] could not be reserved

Feb 27 18:50:44 localhost kernel: [    0.178940] system 00:01: [mem 0x000e0000-0x000fffff] could not be reserved

```

And now, the part that looks the most summarizing to me.

```

fail.log

---

Feb 27 18:50:44 localhost kernel: [    0.180474] ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

Feb 27 18:50:44 localhost kernel: [    0.215117] pci 0000:01:00.0: no compatible bridge window for [mem 0xfff80000-0xffffffff pref]

Feb 27 18:50:44 localhost kernel: [    0.215190] PCI: max bus depth: 1 pci_try_num: 2

Feb 27 18:50:44 localhost kernel: [    0.215223] pci 0000:00:1c.5: BAR 9: assigned [mem 0x92000000-0x921fffff 64bit pref]

Feb 27 18:50:44 localhost kernel: [    0.215291] pci 0000:00:1c.4: BAR 8: assigned [mem 0x92200000-0x923fffff]

Feb 27 18:50:44 localhost kernel: [    0.215338] pci 0000:00:1c.4: BAR 9: assigned [mem 0x92400000-0x925fffff 64bit pref]

Feb 27 18:50:44 localhost kernel: [    0.215407] pci 0000:00:1c.4: BAR 7: assigned [io  0x5000-0x5fff]

Feb 27 18:50:44 localhost kernel: [    0.215453] pci 0000:00:1c.0: BAR 8: assigned [mem 0x92600000-0x927fffff]

Feb 27 18:50:44 localhost kernel: [    0.215499] pci 0000:00:1c.0: BAR 9: assigned [mem 0x92800000-0x929fffff 64bit pref]

Feb 27 18:50:44 localhost kernel: [    0.215567] pci 0000:00:1c.0: BAR 7: assigned [io  0x6000-0x6fff]

Feb 27 18:50:44 localhost kernel: [    0.215613] pci 0000:01:00.0: BAR 6: assigned [mem 0xa1080000-0xa10fffff pref]

```

```

success.log

---

Feb 27 19:02:40 localhost kernel: [    0.176387] ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

Feb 27 19:02:40 localhost kernel: [    0.211273] PCI: max bus depth: 1 pci_try_num: 2

Feb 27 19:02:40 localhost kernel: [    0.211305] pci 0000:01:00.0: BAR 1: assigned [mem 0x80000000-0x8fffffff 64bit pref]

Feb 27 19:02:40 localhost kernel: [    0.211795] pci 0000:01:00.0: BAR 1: set to [mem 0x80000000-0x8fffffff 64bit pref] (PCI address [0x80000000-0x8fffffff])

Feb 27 19:02:40 localhost kernel: [    0.212289] pci 0000:01:00.0: BAR 3: assigned [mem 0x90000000-0x91ffffff 64bit pref]

Feb 27 19:02:40 localhost kernel: [    0.212777] pci 0000:01:00.0: BAR 3: set to [mem 0x90000000-0x91ffffff 64bit pref] (PCI address [0x90000000-0x91ffffff])

Feb 27 19:02:40 localhost kernel: [    0.213270] pci 0000:01:00.0: BAR 0: assigned [mem 0xa0000000-0xa0ffffff]

Feb 27 19:02:40 localhost kernel: [    0.213533] pci 0000:01:00.0: BAR 0: set to [mem 0xa0000000-0xa0ffffff] (PCI address [0xa0000000-0xa0ffffff])

Feb 27 19:02:40 localhost kernel: [    0.214026] pci 0000:01:00.0: BAR 6: assigned [mem 0xa1000000-0xa107ffff pref]

Feb 27 19:02:40 localhost kernel: [    0.214509] pci 0000:01:00.1: BAR 0: assigned [mem 0xa1080000-0xa1083fff]

Feb 27 19:02:40 localhost kernel: [    0.214773] pci 0000:01:00.1: BAR 0: set to [mem 0xa1080000-0xa1083fff] (PCI address [0xa1080000-0xa1083fff])

Feb 27 19:02:40 localhost kernel: [    0.215265] pci 0000:01:00.0: BAR 5: assigned [io  0x3000-0x307f]

Feb 27 19:02:40 localhost kernel: [    0.215534] pci 0000:01:00.0: BAR 5: set to [io  0x3000-0x307f] (PCI address [0x3000-0x307f])

```

«no compatible bridge window» especially.

Now there are still a few differences left, but they are mostly closely related to things I already pasted.

This part absent in the success log

```

fail.log

---

Feb 27 18:50:44 localhost kernel: [    0.218445] pci 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI: BIOS handoff

Feb 27 18:50:44 localhost kernel: [    1.318010] pci 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI: BIOS handoff failed (BIOS bug?) 01010001

```

and this part absent in the fail log

```

success.log

---

Feb 27 19:02:40 localhost kernel: [    0.227261] pci 0000:01:00.0: Boot video device

```

may make a difference as well.

Further messages are mostly failures of uvesafb and nvidia to detect the video device in the fail case or their info output in the success case.

Sorry if I got some (or even all) of the terminology or word usage wrong — I'm not natively an English speaker, but I try my best. Hope this helps.  :Smile: 

P. S. As directed by this thread, I tried the nolapic kernel parameter. It disables my second CPU core, therefore is a bit of a sub-optimal solution.

----------

